# Bouncy Dane



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The pictures speak louder than words really.....


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh my!

LOVE the colouring, btw!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha wow she can jump so high! And wow, you have a lot of snow where you are, we've barely had any so far this winter.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Commented on facebook already but I am still WOWed by the height she can reach!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Zuri really gets her butt up there. Akasha jumps really high as well but doesn't pull her rear up....





























We did start Zuri at a young age though...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's like the JRT of Great Danes....except for energy...she's one of our laziest Danes. Most Danes can't jump as high as she can, getting their entire body up in the air. I love that she's fit, lean, muscular and athletic...AND a Dane


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I need some different Danes to get to know. :smile: This is one guy that i see the most of around here. He is just a big floppy, heavy footed, huge dog. Definitely can't see him jumping over himself.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

WoooHooo she can fly! She pops so well on that snowy background! Beautiful


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Great pictures! That dog gets some serious air! I have never seen a dog jump that high.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> Great pictures! That dog gets some serious air! I have never seen a dog jump that high.


Not one bigger than 30 pounds, that's for sure! That's amazing. i wonder if she would be a good frisbee dog.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Seriously-- like the Michael Jordan of the 90's... 

Would love to see a video of her antics in the air...


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Lila wants to know if she and Zuri can have LEAPING play dates! She can get about 5ft of air from a standstill, and thinks it would be fun to have jumping contests! :biggrin1:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Very cool, she has springs in her legs lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

put wings on.

see if flight can be achieved.

that is seriously one big leapin' dane.

are you throwing snowballs?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep! Snowballs are her favorite....


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Good grief, I didnt know danes could jump that high!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww grasshopper Danes! I LOVE Zuri's coat pattern, she looks like a tiger!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Lila wants to know if she and Zuri can have LEAPING play dates! She can get about 5ft of air from a standstill, and thinks it would be fun to have jumping contests! :biggrin1:


Avery too! If he can't go forward he goes up!!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

she is practically flying! i love to see an athletic, active dane.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Good grief, I didnt know danes could jump that high!


LOL! I was thinking the EXACT same thing! Those are the most athletic Danes I have ever seen!

Awsome, beautiful pictures as usual guys!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I love her coloring.. and she can jump as high as Tessie :shocked:

LOve that you keep them thin too.. gorgeous!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, that is some air!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow that's amazing!
I have never a Dane that could jump that high.
If you entered her in a high-jump competition, she would probably win.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Saw these on facebook...but holy cow!! She can jump! Great photos! 
Will we get to meet any of your dogs in April??? :becky::becky:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DaneMama said:


>


Well, Pandora sure looks like she's enjoying herself!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^ I saw that too! LOL! Looks like Pandora just got done doing one of those play pounces! So cute!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

luvMyBRT said:


> Saw these on facebook...but holy cow!! She can jump! Great photos!
> Will we get to meet any of your dogs in April??? :becky::becky:


You guys should plan on getting in mid to late-afternoon and we can come up to our place before heading into town :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> You guys should plan on getting in mid to late-afternoon and we can come up to our place before heading into town :wink:


That would be awesome! I just don't want to impose...I know you guys will be getting ready for your trip....


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

luvMyBRT said:


> That would be awesome! I just don't want to impose...I know you guys will be getting ready for your trip....


Nah, my plan is to be packed and ready to go by the time you get there. I always wait til the last minute so it'll be nice to be ready early. :wink:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice camera 

Beautiful dogs, amazing antics.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome pictures!


----------

